# longest escalator ever.



## fightheheathens (Aug 3, 2005)

longest escalator ever from budapest hungry


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 4, 2005)

argh, i hate escalators


----------



## EdithWharton (Aug 4, 2005)

I like the depth in that photo.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2005)

First I was just about to reply to Edith (welcome!) that it is depth in both senses, but it is not. It is height.
For a long while I did not know if we are looking up or down in this one, but after an even longer and also closer look I discovered that this is a photo from the bottom to the top and the escalators here take you upstairs.
Photos with a vanishing point are among my favourite!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

cool visual here!  : )


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

cool!


----------



## skunkboy (Aug 4, 2005)

Great perspective shot.  It's nice to have the empty side but I'll someone go along with LaFoto and add that it may almost have been nice to have a couple people closer to you on the opposite side so one could get the sense of this being a vertical picture; or perhaps look more down than up - keep the top of the escalator track itself just barely from touching the top of the photo.  *just me doin' my stubborn constructive criticism - not like it's worth all that much coming from me


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 4, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> For a long while I did not know if we are looking up or down in this one,!


 
Gave me vertigo thinking of looking down!

How long is it BTW?


----------



## Corry (Aug 4, 2005)

Dude...that looks like fun!   Awesome shot!


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 4, 2005)

its long. me and my friend ran up it 3 times i believe before we met up with the people we were waiting for. incedently, they are the people in the shot and this was right before our third time running up it.
im a cross country runner and he is a hockey player and he plays hockey and we were both pretty damn tired.
id say it was around 200 meters long


----------

